# The Grand Wanderer revealed?



## The Grand Wanderer (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi folks,
I've watched others introduce themselves and show their van, so thought I would have a go too. 
Have just had a week wandering around but where did I go?
Answers on the back of a post card addressed to nobody at nowhere. Prizes will not be awarded for correct answers, however wittier respondants will be suitably applauded.































And one of my baby





Yours,
Wanderer


----------



## geomcloughlin (Feb 6, 2010)

answer my back garden


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Feb 6, 2010)

geomcloughlin@msn.com said:


> answer my back garden



If that was your back garden wonder what your house looks like


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 6, 2010)

superb piks!!!

i'd guess n.america by the size of that black bear!!!!


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Feb 6, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> superb piks!!!
> 
> i'd guess n.america by the size of that black bear!!!!



Close but no cigar Maybe a sniff of Aj's Relabled ten year old malt


----------



## runnach (Feb 6, 2010)

Pickering nick  Some of those piccies look a touch too close to RAF Fylingdale

What some folk will do to be in Heartbeat eh !! but I imagine the wi fi signal is good there one or bits to plug into 

Channa


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Feb 6, 2010)

channa said:


> Pickering nick  Some of those piccies look a touch too close to RAF Fylingdale
> 
> What some folk will do to be in Heartbeat eh !! but I imagine the wi fi signal is good there one or bits to plug into
> 
> Channa



My heart missed a beat when you felt my collar and I am BMEWS-ed by your lack of faith that you should accuse me of trying to be in the movies.
You may go to the top of the class and give out the pencils, however you are not teachers pet as you are not quite in the right parish.

Wanderer


----------



## runnach (Feb 6, 2010)

mmm possible some one has been up the Khyber though !!!!...And not the asian one!!

And possibly stopped at the hostelry known as Saltersgate Inn and nowhere near Chesterfield a pic or two look very Horcumesque.

Channa


----------



## maingate (Feb 6, 2010)

The pic of the cliffs and rocky foreshore (the one before the pic of the Grizzly bear) could be taken from the prom at Scalby Mills car park.


----------



## lenny (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Mick, I reckon the first piccy is the Blue Bank carpark near Whitby
or maybe the Moors laybye en route to Robin Hoods Bay.

The latter coastal shots look like Sandsend, and your Rottie is called Rex.

Great pics either way


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Feb 6, 2010)

maingate said:


> The pic of the cliffs and rocky foreshore (the one before the pic of the Grizzly bear) could be taken from the prom at Scalby Mills car park.



Bingo a gold star is winging its way to your door even as we speak.  The council have suspended all carpark charges until the end of Febuary. Buy now while stocks last.
Wanderer


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Feb 6, 2010)

channa said:


> mmm possible some one has been up the Khyber though !!!!...And not the asian one!!
> 
> And possibly stopped at the hostelry known as Saltersgate Inn and nowhere near Chesterfield a pic or two look very Horcumesque.
> 
> Channa



Regretably Holes of Horcum and passes of Khyber have turned your mind. Your obsession with the A169 is bad for your health,  (more medicine and a darken room for you).  
By the by Saltersgate Inn is undergoing restoration and closed so no welcoming pints there.
Wanderer


----------



## runnach (Feb 6, 2010)

lenny said:


> Great pics either way



Yup very good pics and btw a very very nice van.

Should you decide you want to do a straight swop for my CI ( I will even get the horn to honk to clinch the deal) give us a tinkle.

I recognise the Whitby pic....possibly from Sandsend ?

I had the opportunity of riding a mountain bike up that neck of the woods last weekend and having seen the aftermath pics glad I didnt still a lot of ice and snow!!

Happy camping 

Channa


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Feb 6, 2010)

lenny said:


> Hi Mick, I reckon the first piccy is the Blue Bank carpark near Whitby
> or maybe the Moors laybye en route to Robin Hoods Bay.
> 
> The latter coastal shots look like Sandsend, and your Rottie is called Rex.
> ...



Greetings Lenny,
Blue Bank did not figure in my trip, far too many tourists park there,  More fun if you go inland a little bit. 
However I did park in a lay by but not near RHB.
Looking forward  to seeing you at the meet next weekend.
Wanderer


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Feb 6, 2010)

channa said:


> Yup very good pics and btw a very very nice van.
> 
> Should you decide you want to do a straight swop for my CI ( I will even get the horn to honk to clinch the deal) give us a tinkle.
> 
> ...



Your kindness overwhelms me with regard to your most generous offer, I am sorely tempted by it, just not this side of the millenium.
I suggest more rest for you as you seem to think Whitby figured in my trip.
If you continue to dissapoint, teacher will have to put you in the naughty corner. 
Our wonderful north east coast line is full of ruins try lateral thinking.
Hope you honking better now.
Wanderer


----------



## runnach (Feb 6, 2010)

Awright then Scarborough castle from marine drive approx 150 metres from whre it starts after the new flat things...

Now come on I was having a laff and now within feet !!!!!of the picccie spot 

Channa


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Feb 6, 2010)

channa said:


> Awright then Scarborough castle from marine drive approx 150 metres from whre it starts after the new flat things...
> 
> Now come on I was having a laff and now within feet !!!!!of the picccie spot
> 
> Channa



Ok I'll let you off, you have won a gold star. 
It was actually taken at Sea Life carpark.
Congrats and many thanks for your entertaining posts.
Wanderer


----------



## runnach (Feb 6, 2010)

My driving licence other than saying I have been a a naughty chap mentions the post code YO19 4XX.

It says India on bus tyres and they never go there I know 

But your pics are in my adopted back garden as and when I visit my parents residents of Filey and formerly Burniston 

BTW take the road in Burniston by the pub , you have a fantastic rocky outcrop foreground to Scarboro Castle in the background for those photo inclined.

Up in your neck soon so if you spot a 2002 CI german shepheard co pilot it is us two probably. 

Channa


----------

